# Fishing with Spoons



## FISHINGADDICT (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been reading a couple of reports where glod spoons seem to be pretty successful for reds. I have never used spoons and was wondering if anyone out there could pass on some advice on how, when and what type of conditions to throw them. What type of retreive and do you need a swivel to avoid having your line getting all twisted? Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

FISHINGADDICT

P.S. Need to have some tips here shortly, going fishing in the wee hours in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

some people will throw a spoon in any kind of condition at any time. all depends on what you have confidence in. when i'm only targeting redfish in shallower water i like to throw a 1/4 oz gold spoon. i put a split ring with a spro barrel swivel on.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Spoons*

It's a true fact. Reds love gold spoons. I like throwing a 1/2 ounce gold Johnson Silver Minnow over grass or mixed grass/shell/sand/etc. A white or chartreuse thin split tail trailer will help keep it bouyant and adds a lot of action. I'll attach it to my main line via a barrel swivel and a foot and a half of fluorocarbon leader.

Either a steady retrieve or a jigging/reeling retrieve will work.


----------



## FISHINGADDICT (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Saltwater, 
Thanks for the advice, but I have a cpl of more questions.
Do you vary the retrieve on it, jigg it a bit, slowit down then real it in a bit faster? Any proper techniques on how to fish with a spoon?


FISHINGADDICT


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

*Slow..slow*



FISHINGADDICT said:


> Hey Saltwater,
> Thanks for the advice, but I have a cpl of more questions.
> Do you vary the retrieve on it, jigg it a bit, slowit down then real it in a bit faster? Any proper techniques on how to fish with a spoon?
> 
> FISHINGADDICT


Straight slow retrieve so the spoon stays just off the bottom or grass but still fast enough that it wobbles. If you think your doing it slow, slow down some more and you'll see your strike rate increase.

When there's a lot of grass in the water, I often stop the retrieve raise my rod up and shake it like hell to knock off the grass once or twice during a retrieve. This brings the spoon up and flashes it like crazy. Reds soften hit it when I start the retrieve again.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Work it fast and then work it slow. Can't go wrong if you keep it moving and off the bottom. Jigging is ok also. (To be honest, I don't like to use em)


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

A spoon I have thrown very much is a nemphs Red Ripper, this spoon swims diffrent in the water. Instead of twisting around it sways side to side, also has built in pill raddle and weed guard. But check the hook they have been know to fall off.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is it true that a gold spoon works best in "Off Color" water for Reds?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I had never really fished a spoon either, and decided to give it a try this past weekend. I didn't have any luck, but my partner landed a nice flounder on a 1/2 oz gold spoon. Johnson Sprite, I believe. I am going to keep chunkin one until I get the feel and fish!


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Spoons*

Start with the Johnson silver minnow, use a flourocarbon leader and a loop knot, stay away from the split rings and swivels and learn to tie knots and deal with line twist. Learn to sharpen your hooks because Johnson has some pretty poor hardware. Use a stiffer rod with the Silver Minnow so it will be easier to drive the hook home.

You neeed to watch your spoon and determine at what speed your reels retrieve gives you the best wobble.

Then you need to vary the retrieve and let the fish tell you what they are looking for.
A spoon in the hands of a real pro is one of the most versatile baits you can have and has probably caught more fish than any other artificial bait there is.

Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Greatest Red fish bait of all times .Slow steady retrieve alternating between slow and fast .Silver will nail trout all day!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's a good practice to put a split ring on spoons that come without like the Johnson. Tying directly to some spoons is asking for a break-off due to sharp edges. A tiny Spro swivel also works well. I prefer the johnson gold weedless with a red/flashaboo buck-tail
BTW Ranger Bob, how do you "deal with line twist" other than cut off the spoon and drag your line behind the boat for a while?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re adding the swivel..it is necessary even if you only use the Johnson weedless ( wobbling) version. If you crank the weedless version in too fast, it, too, will spin and still mess up your line. I once tried going without a swivel because I was using braid. It took longer, but it still made a mess out of day's fishing. Had to take the lures/swivels etc. off and drag the empty line behind the boat a speed to clear it up. RichG TX


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Spoon Feeding*

The Nemire Red Ripper has got to be the Best spoon around in my opinion. 
They do have a problem with hooks corroding and breaking where they attach to the spoon, so keep an eye on em if you use em. The Rattle helps fish locate the bait in cloudy off colored water. Take off the trailer skirt for the best action.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Line twist*

I hold my rod up and let out about 5 or six feet of line and let the spoon untwist. If you do this after every 4th or 5th cast you will be fine. Also, I have felt taps on my slow retreived spoon and when I get it in the weedless **** is pushed down. Don't know what's happening there.
Tom


----------



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

i second the use of the swivel. i usually attach it to about 8-12" of leader material. another trick that you might want to try with the spoon is jerk it or stop the retreive and then start it back up. reds will knock the **** out of it. just watch your guides with the swivel.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Custom*

Best made spoon is homemade. Get 1/4 or 1/8 oz Sprite and remove the hook.
Buy # 2 Mustand. Get 80lb wire leader and fashion a weed guard and soder this to the spoon. Really its not that hard to do. Taught to me by ole salt 25 years ago and it remains the best spoon of all. With very little practice this spoon will look like it was store bought.


----------



## MIKEWIMB1 (Mar 18, 2005)

spoons seem to work in any type of condition for reds. I have never been let down with a half ounce weedless spoon. Alot of people will think a 1/4 ounce spoon sinks slower than a 1/2 ounce. This is wrong. The 1/2 ounce spoon has more surface area than the 1/4 and sinks slower. I will run a 1/2 ounce in shallow water and a 1/4 ounce in deeper water like the surf. I put a little chartruese curly grub on my weedless spoon for the days the water is a little dirty. Drives those rubber lips wild.


----------



## rp (Oct 6, 2004)

What Time Of Day Is It Best To Use Spoons? Since They Reflect Light Should You Wait Untill The Sun Comes Up?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I've always been more likely to tie a spoon on when the sun is out...may not really matter, but...I love that flash through the water on a sunny day. RichG TX


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Cudkilla said:


> Straight slow retrieve so the spoon stays just off the bottom or grass but still fast enough that it wobbles. If you think your doing it slow, slow down some more and you'll see your strike rate increase.
> 
> When there's a lot of grass in the water, I often stop the retrieve raise my rod up and shake it like hell to knock off the grass once or twice during a retrieve. This brings the spoon up and flashes it like crazy. Reds soften hit it when I start the retrieve again.


I totally agree!

The gold spoon is what I throw first, and what I throw last :wink:!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I cant believe some of you guys dont use swivels on your spoons!! They are a must IMO. why not take the time to tie 2 extra knots instead of dealing with line twist and letting it "unwind" every 4 casts???? i dont get it. plus you get the added advantage of a better leader in case you are fishing around shell. whatever you do, dont use a clip swivel thing though. if you do, sooner than later you will know why. 

MAIN LINE-SWIVEL-LEADER-SPOON.

also, if there is a lot of grass, and the fish are agressive, its a blast to run it real fast on the surface like a buzz bait, then watch the reds cruise up and blow it up.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

deebo said:


> I cant believe some of you guys dont use swivels on your spoons!! They are a must IMO. why not take the time to tie 2 extra knots instead of dealing with line twist and letting it "unwind" every 4 casts???? i dont get it. plus you get the added advantage of a better leader in case you are fishing around shell. whatever you do, dont use a clip swivel thing though. if you do, sooner than later you will know why.
> 
> MAIN LINE-SWIVEL-LEADER-SPOON.
> 
> also, if there is a lot of grass, and the fish are agressive, its a blast to run it real fast on the surface like a buzz bait, then watch the reds cruise up and blow it up.


I agree, that's exactly the way I fish it. I've heard alot about loop knots for tops and spoons, but not sure how to tie it or why its so effective...any help?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i will use a loop knot on topwaters sometimes, they are supposed to give it a little more action, but i have never noticed a difference in # of blow ups when my buddies who dont tie loops are fishing with me. personally, i dont think it makes a huge difference, but it cant hurt. thats why i use them. unless you are very confident in your knot, dont use a loop and risk loosing a fish to a bad knot. its def. not worth it to tie a knot you arent comfortable with.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Reid said:


> Best made spoon is homemade. Get 1/4 or 1/8 oz Sprite and remove the hook.
> Buy # 2 Mustand. Get 80lb wire leader and fashion a weed guard and soder this to the spoon. Really its not that hard to do. Taught to me by ole salt 25 years ago and it remains the best spoon of all. With very little practice this spoon will look like it was store bought.


I remove the trebble hook and replace with a single bait grabber hook with the little barbs on it. when in grassy areas, I attach a very small clear/glitter soft plastic twister tail rigged like a weedless worm (hook point into the tail). Works very well. For flounder, I put a small twisty tail on a hook w/ mono drop about 1ft behind the spoon. After doing that for awhile and never hooking a flounder on the spoon I finally removed the spoon hook altogather when chasing flounder. Totally weedles then..

Elderly fellow I fished with years ago had his tackle box in a small snuff tin. His entire tackle box consisted of 2 silver and 2 gold spoons (johnson sprites). Silver for trout and gold for redfish he said. He cought as much as anyone on average and I never saw him spend a dime on bait or unhook a hardhead.. He waxed his spoons before every fishing trip with johnsons paste floor wax.. In 10 years, I don't recall ever seeing him buy another spoon either. Arlon.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

*loop knots for spoons or top waters*



deebo said:


> i will use a loop knot on topwaters sometimes, they are supposed to give it a little more action, but i have never noticed a difference in # of blow ups when my buddies who dont tie loops are fishing with me. personally, i dont think it makes a huge difference, but it cant hurt. thats why i use them. unless you are very confident in your knot, dont use a loop and risk loosing a fish to a bad knot. its def. not worth it to tie a knot you arent comfortable with.


I use a swivel for spoons but a "King Sling" loop knot for topwaters. The trick is to allow more line than you think to tie the knot and keep the loop small by holding the line close to the lure when tightening. Whether using mono or Power pro, this knot is easy to tie. Following example uses a cord to make it easy to follow.

*King sling knot: *Can be used to attach a swivel, a lure or a hook or simply to make a loop. Pass the line in the hook/lure and double the line on itself. ( on the photos, I use a ring).
Seize loop A in F and twist it 3, 4 or 5 turns. Pass the ring in loop A, lubricate, release F and draw slowly on the ring and the 2 strands to tighten the knot. This loop does not slip and keeps 95% of breaking strength


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Looks like the photo did not show up. A picture is at this website:
http://www.pechetruite.com/Noeuds/knot2.htm#King%20sling


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. deebo and Transport22, I'm gonna give the King sling loop a try next time I throw tops.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Deebo has got it correct. Why waste time with the twist in the line.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

When I do use spoons, they have a split ring and swivel right on the spoon.
Works fine.
If I had to deal with line twist, I'd use something else.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I do it like Refisher said. I used a 3/4oz silver minnow last year in Mansfield and did real well. Eventhough McTrout said that wasn't the right size. The hooks are **** though. After you sharpen them they rust away the point in a matter of hours. The red ripper looks like it isn't very weedless, is it? Does anyone make a good weedless spoon? 

For those of you that fish the grass alot have you used a sprite with a single J style hook instead of the treble, and does it work well enough?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Deke
When I'm not throwing one of those sorry hooked silver minnows.
I always take the treble off and put on a single hook.
I've thrown it alot over oysters as well and didnt hang up as much.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Spoons are probably the easiest and most dependable lures available. Rudy Grigar said it would be his choice if he were limited to one lure. I learned to spoon feed fish over 20 yrs. ago along with jigs or touts employed at the time. Plugs followed my early success w/spoons as I gained confidence. I use Johnson Sprites but the hooks are inferior and should be replaced after limited use. You can always vary your retrieve in the water column. I like gold for reds and flounder, silver for trout. I keep it very close to the bottom when targeting flounder. Swivels and a short(6"-8") shock leader are commonly used although Galv. Bay guide David Wright does not endorse either. I especially like them in the surf where many old salts add a split ring and swivel straight to the spoon w/o a leader. I usually have one or two with a short wire leader on hand, also. In the surf use a fast retrieve. Don't worry, you won't out run the trout. Keep chunking 'em and you will soon discover their effectiveness! saltdawg.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*swivel*

Wow, I guess y'all are using a different swivel than I am. I use a swivel above the spoon tied to a leader. I still get some twist, thus the unwinding. Is there some swivel that is better than others? 
Tom


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Pocboy said:


> Wow, I guess y'all are using a different swivel than I am. I use a swivel above the spoon tied to a leader. I still get some twist, thus the unwinding. Is there some swivel that is better than others?
> Tom


There is still twist but not as bad as not using one at all.


----------



## Tio (Dec 20, 2004)

Good advice all around. to answer one question about water clarity, spoon works in any type of water, but is commonly used in clear water, where the sunshine can make it flash even more. 

my buddy caught two reds this weekend on a gold spoon, in shin deep water that was crystal clear. we were spot casting schooling reds.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Is David Wright someone we are supposed to know?


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone know of a spoon that's not going to corrode after one or two sessions in the salt? I've tried washing them up but they are still a mess by the next weekend. I'm also curious about the post recommending tying a circle knot directly to the spoon. I use circle knots for about every artificial, but would think the spoon would cut even flurocarbon.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Here is one that will last several seasons...*

I made the copper one out of 1" copper tubing. You still have to polish it every trip, (this one is new) when out on the water, I just use sand, puts little scratches on it, but still shines! Lasts forever!!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Read Pat Murray's book and you will see a very impressive stringer carried by David Wright. Murray's book is good. Wright was speaker at a CCA meetingI attended a few yrs. ago. He is said to be very proficient with a spoon. Also, he has been a guide in Galv. Bay for quite some time.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> I made the copper one out of 1" copper tubing. You still have to polish it every trip, (this one is new) when out on the water, I just use sand, puts little scratches on it, but still shines! Lasts forever!!


What do you polish it with?


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*B Burgee*

Try a Nemire Red Ripper.
They have a great finish that lasts and they also have rattles and a teaser skirt.
You can buy them at Wal-Mart and they are a little higher than a plain jJane Silver Minnow.

When tieing direct to a spoon with a loop knot I use a leader of twenty pound test or maybe even twenty five. I have never had a break off, knock on wood.
It is a good idea to retie regularly and check your line after every big red.

Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Black Spoons.*

How many of you have ever used black spoons ?
What did you think of them.

Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Waterdog.*

Brasso, when at home. Once they are in saltwater, will kinda loose luster, so just grab a handful of sand and rub it good. It will never again shine like a mirror, but enough for the redfish to like it! LOL Sometimes the RF like a spoon with less shine also.

Later
R3F


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> Brasso, when at home. Once they are in saltwater, will kinda loose luster, so just grab a handful of sand and rub it good. It will never again shine like a mirror, but enough for the redfish to like it! LOL Sometimes the RF like a spoon with less shine also.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Have you waxed your copper spoons? Old friend used to use johnsons paste floor wax on his. They would last forever. He Used a solid brass spoon (no longer available) polished and johnson waxed.. I've thought about just dunking them in pogey oil from time to time but haven't actually tried it. A bucktail tail should help hold some of the oil and it might help prevent corrosion too. Arlon


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I've heard about waxing them also. All I ever do is rinse them off when done fishing, no wonder I end up buying new ones every year!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey RBob, do the red rippers stay a weedless as the Johnsons? They don't look it .


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

I have not noticed any differance, but I fish the Johnson spoon almost exclusively.


Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Thought I'd resurrect this post to get opinions/improvements on this spoon. I'm planning on trying it out in Port Isabel the week after next. I'm going to add a swizel when I get back to the house. The trailer is a D.O.A. C.A.L.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*spoons*

I use the 3/4 johnson weedless also.
When the water is dirty I feel it puts of more vibration.

Red ripper is ok. It has it's place.
They rust out quickly for $5 bucks.
I drill out the rivit and add a new hook.

See Trisha's article this month on spoons. 
PS that's me in the picture with a 3/4 Johnson. Inc.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Sweet. That article ended up costing me about $19 at Gander Mountain today at lunch. Plus inspired the doo-hickie posted above. What do you think? Should I cut that CAL down a little or leave it be?


----------

